# You must visit it!



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

That's a great place but I would love to go to the Places in ISrael where Jesus is related, like in Nazareth, Galilee and Bethlehem.


----------



## Mali (Dec 19, 2005)

Very nice!


----------

